# Warre hive classes at the MAB spring conference



## beez2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am very excited to announce that I have been asked to teach two classes on Warre hive beekeeping to members of the Michigan Association of Beekeepers at their spring conference in March. The conference will be in Lansing at Michigan State University's Kellogg Center on Friday, March11 and Saturday, March 12. Each class that I am doing will be an hour long, Friday at 1:15 and Saturday at 2:45. I intend to make the class mostly about hive design and how that helps with heat maintenance and moisture mitigation, and not so much about hive management or beekeeping philosophy. I will also be set up as a vendor there. I figure I might as well try to sell something if I'm going to drive the 200 miles to be there. Anyway, I look forward to meeting anyone who may be there, so maybe I'll see you then.

Regards,

Chris Harvey--Teakwood Organics

www.thewarrestore.com


----------



## A2 Bee Man (May 29, 2010)

I'm looking forward to meeting you at the conference, Chris! By the way . . . the Warre hive I purchased from you last spring is doing great!

Michael Benedict
Manchester, MI


----------

